# 40000 post winner



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

How long will it take Andy to post the results????

Just busting your chops boss!!


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Nice snow. If it's Andy we will know today. If not, could be days.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Oh nice! Appreciate the support.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Hope he remembers I'm just busting his butt for his greedy elf note!!!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Maybe we should have a poster's hall of fame page!!! All the milestone posters can have a plaque!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Did anybody elses computer go nuts or was it just mine. I got ready to post and it just started flashing and wouldnt let me do anything


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

That was just me, Jody.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey, I like the TF hall of fame plaque. 

I will work something up on that one. 

BIG DADDY IS 50,000 for our 1yr. anniversary --------- 

Can we do it? 

:quiet:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Oh nice! Appreciate the support.  *



Having some fun with ya


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Hey, I like the TF hall of fame plaque.
> 
> I will work something up on that one.
> ...


You going to let me post in the big 50,000 one


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Hey, I like the TF hall of fame plaque.
> 
> I will work something up on that one.
> ...


We got a good start today!!!!!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

So when do we find out who the winner is?????


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Hmmmmm... Is it snowing in June?


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Hmmmmm... Is it snowing in June? *


You're having a ball right now..aren't you.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I bet he is the one vote for immediately if not sooner!!!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

ever hear the joke "how do you keep an a-hole in suspense?"


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Never heard it. How???


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spike _
> *Never heard it. How??? *


Come on!! You're killing me.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spike _
> *Come on!! You're killing me. *


fill it in lol


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *fill it in lol *


Damn, I going crazy here.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

when what is it


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *when what is it *


About an hour ago.

No news yet.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Spike, read your PM. Your FP'ing is way out of hand. Calm down, chill out and stop all of this FP'ing. 

Andy


----------

